# Micro Lit J2



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hi folks! I made a better video of my Lighted Johnny Lighting 
JUPITER II. I hope you like it! All I used was one multi Colored LED, one 'rave' party light effect modual, one flat 3V battery, a micro on off switch and four hours of pure creative FUN! :tongue:


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Let me be the very first to say -- FANTASTIC!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Danke, arigato and Thanks dude!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

!!

You kwayzee!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Very cool....


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Love this. Where did you get the "rave" module?


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Fluke, it looks fantastic, but the song by STYX pops into my head.......

TOO MUCH TIME ON MY HANDS! LOLOL

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

Fluke - DUDE!!!!

That is just incredible

I bow to the Master of Micro

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

What a feat.That's what I'd call a Space Peanut in hyperdrive.:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

UNBELIEVABLE! And unbelievably COOL!!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

WOW! Thanks you guys!!!   

The R/C controlled Johnny Lightning Chariot is next! :devil:


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Fluke, There are limits and then there are limits! I think you just went way beyond all of them. Cant wait to see what you do with the Chariot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That is frickin' sick!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I tried to tell them I don't need those pills! :freak:


----------



## eviled (Jun 25, 2009)

Love it! Thanks for showing that little gem:thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Evil D!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

thats a whale of a party going on in there.
you need to sync it up with the music from the "Space Hippy" episode!

love it


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Lou!

All I did was cue up the theme off of Utube while filming....I wish I would have waited just a second longer as I had no I idea that it ended with "That does not compute" LOL


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Fluke
That is your chance to get into the aftermarket business. :thumbsup:
I'd buy two of this little beauty. 
Please, say "yes".


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I would love to... but I'm flying blind on this stuff.

All the led's are taken from cheap toys, the rotating led's/ circuit board are from a rave party clear rubber mouth piece ...don't ask ....LOL....and I have no 'STAMP' programing set up on my pc or much skills in fine electronics. 

Mongo just have soldering Iron, misc wires, batteries, gadgets, doohickeys and led's. 

My R/C Chariot is/ will be pretty much the same way..stuff from this and that...but at least I can tell you what two r/c toys and model kit its all from.


----------

